# Protime diagnosis codes



## cristig4 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello everyone - 
I need some help please. Our nurses are telling us that we should be coding protimes with the original reason the patient was started on coumadin. I was always taught that if the patient was on coumadin we use the V58.61 as the diagnosis code. If anyone has learned differently or has some information regarding this either way please let me know ASAP.
Thanks for your time,
Cristi


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 11, 2009)

*protime*

I was always under the impression it would be what they are there for. If they are there to discuss the reason for the protime/coumadin therapy, then that's what you code (i.e. visit with Dr. for Afib). If they are just having a protime, I would code the V58.83, V58.61. Just my opinion!


----------



## kbarron (Aug 11, 2009)

We use the v58.61 and the reason for the medication, also..


----------



## dmaec (Aug 11, 2009)

we use V58.61 and for example 427.31 (whatever the reason they're on it)

Always V-code first on the protimes.


----------



## cpc2013 (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with the answers given above, V58.61.
If the patients PT is elevated therefore needing adjustment of coumadin dosage, "I think" 790.92 can be used.
Like stated above atrial fibrillation is also another reason patient is on V58.61 
or recent pulmonary embolism 415.19 or DVT, however you need to be more specific than 453.8 for some labs.
If anyone disagrees let me know. I can only learn from my mistakes!!
Thanks-


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 11, 2009)

In 2003 V58.61 was designated secondary only for placement, the correct way is to use V58.83 with the V58.61 secondary.


----------



## ruthan (Aug 14, 2009)

At our facility we were instructed to use the V58.83, the reason they are on the coumadin (afib, dvt, pe) then the V58.61


----------



## cpc2013 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately when we coded V58.83 (PE, DVT, AFIB, etc.) and V58.61 the insurances would not pay because we used V58.83.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 16, 2009)

I am curious what the denial said specifically because the V58.83 is the right dx but must be paired with the V58.61, is it possible you billed a 99211 instead of the blood draw?


----------

